# Life changes



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I have taken time away from life to reflect.

I am happy! So insanely happy that there are emotions, that have gone unexperienced, activating in my mind.

My colleagues and I are after achieving a break-through in our designed study. The security of my position has been established. My dear girlfriend is glowing and has adapted very well to the hormonal flux of pregnancy. I am going to be a Dad, and I don't know why but I feel incredible strong by way of that fact.

Having not been on for some time, I will have to say that this girlfriend of mine, her name is Allana and I may or may not divulge my own name next time I am on.
She is the most wonderful woman I have ever been with (an INTJ).
The mother of my child. Intelligent, beautiful, open-minded and combative to the last. 
Bliss.

Anyways. That is all of my ranting.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm happy for you. It's nice to see that things are working out for you, even if you are often missed here.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG ! I am so happy for you !


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------

